# My 335d Wanted for Emission Performance Testing - Calfornia



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not helping is not going to stop them from testing a car though. It just means a missed chance to get some money and use of someone else's car. If the money is an insignificant amount to someone then that is a fair reason. If the driving a different car for a month is an issue then that too is fair. I think the worry of washing is not all that big a deal but maybe because I am not anal or overly confident with my own washing skills. 

But I see what you are saying and your stance. My stance is simply different in that I am accepting no matter what I do, they are going to meet their goal.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

True whether OP loans it or not someone else will do it. They might have contacted good amount of owners for this purpose.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

+1 -- it might already be too late if you haven't signed up. There will be plenty of others lined up to get some of "the state's cash" (read: CA residents money) which you can bet will be taxable by both Uncle Striped Pants and Gov Moonbeam! Hey, do it -- makes a nice story to tell, and provides a good week end with dinner at the San Ysidro Ranch in Montecito for you and your lady.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

If you do sign up for the testing, you might want to verify it is not one of those "I owe you" paper considering CA almost bankrupt.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I have seen some flyers for this around me as well. It sounded to good to be true. Can you bring the car there and watch them? I'd be worried that they were swapping out expensive parts for used parts... I'm probably just paranoid.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

clippernation said:


> Turns out I got a letter in the mail from the California Air Resources Board stating that they want to study the emission performance of my 335d. They use the Automotive Testing & Development Services, INC (ATDS) to do the study. I was wonder if anyone else in California got this letter and if they are considering it or not. I do hope that this might convince this darn state that our clean diesel emissions are more than up to par (to get rid of that bogus 'smog inspection' that they impose on us). Also, the $2000 compensation do tempt me to participate, but I don't know if its worth letting them have my d.


Hey Clippernation,

Did you end up giving your car for testing? How did it go? I received a letter asking for my car. They are paying me less than what they offered but keeping the car only for 7 days. Providing a loaner with fuel, pick up and delivery, tank full of diesel e.t.c. I know a journalist who has seen the facility; he said that they seem to take meticulous care of the cars there. I'm tempted to loan them the car (without letting them wash it). At the very least, it will pay for my license fees!

The Driving G


----------



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

TheDrivingG said:


> Hey Clippernation,
> 
> Did you end up giving your car for testing? How did it go? I received a letter asking for my car. They are paying me less than what they offered but keeping the car only for 7 days. Providing a loaner with fuel, pick up and delivery, tank full of diesel e.t.c. I know a journalist who has seen the facility; he said that they seem to take meticulous care of the cars there. I'm tempted to loan them the car (without letting them wash it). At the very least, it will pay for my license fees!
> 
> The Driving G


Hey Driving G,

Actually they ended up not selecting my car for the testing after I submitted the forms of consent. That's why I was never able to follow up on how the whole process turned out...I wish they did in fact follow through with the offer, I could use the 2k right now! I say if you know a guy who's actually seen how well they take care of the cars, then, hey why not. As another member said, the money pay for a nice detail of your 'd'!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

I wouldnt do it, they might want to see if the vehs still meet their emission stds after a period of time on the road. if they dont perform well (emissions wise) they can axe the veh out of the USA market.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

KarlB said:


> I wouldnt do it, they might want to see if the vehs still meet their emission stds after a period of time on the road. if they dont perform well (emissions wise) they can axe the veh out of the USA market.


It's BMW that is requesting the car, not CARB (at least directly). I think the car would pass the test, BMW seems to have put a lot of effort to have these cars be as clean as possible. Even after 3 years of driving, the tailpipes are clean. If this testing will validate BMW's design or help improve their future emission systems, I wouldn't mind helping them at all.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

sorry misunderstood if I would prob do it then.


----------

